# Bike ride (The PFFers ride again)



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Whos interested? this is what I am thinking:

leave pensacola 17 July (next Saturday), head East on I-10 to marianna FL and visit the Florida Caverns (About 133 Miles).. Return route will be South on 231 to Panama City and come west on 98 returning to Pensacola. Stopping along the way for what ever?

This is not intended to be a race, just a cruise to relax and forget about the gulf for a day.

Whos interested?
Jim


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

would love to Jim but i have to be at work at 9:30 that morning.....


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We are in, let's do it


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

If this ends up being the following weekend, Count us in..............Dennis and Donna


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

How about we move this to Saturday the 24th?


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

Realtor said:


> How about we move this to Saturday the 24th?


 that works out better. any other sportbikers out there?


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Well shucks, If I can't race and ride like I stole it, I guess I'll just hv to pass on this trip...lol jk

I'll be taking the family scalloping over in the Cape for the week...

Ya'll enjoy a good time and have a safe ride..

Jimmy


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

that's the last weekend I'm working the weekend shift for a couple of months, maybe I'll be off for the next one.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Would love to do something like that but I'm afraid you guys would leave me in your dust....Yes I built that, it's my 5th one.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Ron, thats cool, I have been seeing more and more of those around Pensacola.


----------



## freespool50 (Sep 29, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Ron, thats cool, I have been seeing more and more of those around Pensacola.


haha, yeah me too. everytime i see one of those i think, 'theres another one that lost his license'.

so is the weekend after next on?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

lookinn good for the 24th


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Realtor said:


> lookinn good for the 24th


 That it is, Jim...........


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Ron, Don't want to derail this, so can you start another thread with info on where you get your stuff to build that beautiful machine? Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Ron, Don't want to derail this, so can you start another thread with info on where you get your stuff to build that beautiful machine? Thanks


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/motorized-bicycle-mb-thread-71933/#post548499

http://www.motoredbikes.com/


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I gotta admit it... when this thread first started I thought Realtor was a closet Triathelete or something and was proposing a Bicycle ride of 300 miles or so.

Now after a week or so and knowing (the shapes of) a few of those who want to "pedal along" I realize my mistake.

Jim


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

jim t said:


> I gotta admit it... when this thread first started I thought Realtor was a closet Triathelete or something and was proposing a Bicycle ride of 300 miles or so.
> 
> Now after a week or so and knowing (the shapes of) a few of those who want to "pedal along" I realize my mistake.
> 
> Jim


 Hey, We can read ya know!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Hey, We can read ya know!!!!!!!!!!!!


I just spit beer on my keyboard...

THANKS,

Jim


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Lets start to "firm" this up. Who is planning on the ride? Motorcycle, that is....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

with the winds in front of the coming storm looks like the seas are picking up Saturday. Who want to ride. if the caverns are to far, thats cool, we can go somewhere else..... Post up the ideas.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

We are still up for it...........or A shorter ride if need be, just let us know.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I am seeing bands of rain on the offshore radar, I think i am going to stay home and dry tomorrow. besides the winds are going to be picking up as well. Thoughts?


----------



## George S. (Nov 26, 2009)

jjam said:


> Well shucks, If I can't race and ride like I stole it, I guess I'll just hv to pass on this trip...lol jk
> 
> I'll be taking the family scalloping over in the Cape for the week...
> 
> ...


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
New here. not very computer literate. Been talking about fishing for years but never got around to it 

Noticed "scalloping over in the cape"....Been a hundred years sense friend with a big trawler and family gathered scallops near Ft. McRea. Years later someone said they no longer existed.
Was just curious....Really enjoyed the scallops...""Cape"" ??
George


----------

